# Sticky  New Project, 1964 GTO



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey gang, I picked up my new project car. It's a 1964 GTO. The car is complete minus the rear seat. This will be a fun car to save.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums! :cheers
Looks like a great project !


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks dry and straight....and not rusty. Palm trees....California? Welcome aboard!


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks guys. It is I really nice shape. I've already cleaned out the interior and the floors are excellent. I'm in Arizona geeteeohguy.


----------



## 88redconvert (Nov 24, 2015)

Cool car. Does it run?? 4-speed...auto??


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

88redconvert said:


> Cool car. Does it run?? 4-speed...auto??


Thanks, It's not running yet. I'll be pulling it out to go through it anyway. Right now it's a 2 speed auto car.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey gang, small update for you. I've had some spare time and started working on the GTO. I've pulled the motor out and tore it down and found these wonderful orange colors everywhere. I'm guessing the intake valve was open in a few spots to let in mother nature over all the years it sat. :grin2:














































On a better note, The engine bay itself was surprisingly clean for a car of its age. 










I'll keep you updated as I progress.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey guys, I haven't updated this in a while but I've been plugging away on the GTO in my spare time. 

I pulled the front clip off so I could strip and paint the engine compartment. 

I then got some epoxy on the inner fenders, core support and firewall. I also cleaned up the inside floor and got some paint on it.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

I chose Eastwood's chop top silver for the color on the GTO. So far I've got the engine compartment and interior (dash and inside doors) completed.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

more pics of the engine compartment somewhat assembled again and doors and jambs painted.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

This weekend I stripped and epoxied the inside of the trunk lid and jamb.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice progress, lookin' good!


----------



## anguilla1980 (Sep 29, 2016)

Great progress, VERY clean car, awesome! 

Alex


----------



## budro (Sep 11, 2016)

Was your engine ok? looks like the head gasket maybe it blew.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

budro said:


> Was your engine ok? looks like the head gasket maybe it blew.


I have not dropped the block off at the machine shop yet, but it appears to be salvageable. The damage was caused from not having the hood installed on the car. He had a car cover on it, but it wasn't exactly a waterproof cover so rain went down a carb and found it's way through an open intake valve.


----------



## budro (Sep 11, 2016)

I guess you are lucky it only got one cylinder. My 64 LeMans had a 69 400 that was left with no heads for years. It was so rusted I could not break any thing loose. The heads were Ram air 3 and they were left in the trunk with no rear glass. I live in Florida which rains a lot, it filled the trunk with water and soaked the heads. I thought they were a lost cause so I gave them away to a guy. he said they cleaned up but I never saw them. Your car is so clean. I wish mine was better. Thanks... Bud...


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey gang, I had a great weekend and got lots done. I painted and cleared my inner trunk lid and jamb then bolted the lid back on the car. I then attacked the underside of the hood which was in bad shape, but it was no match for my new media blaster setup.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

While I had my media blaster out I went ahead and took care of the other rusty pieces I had set aside.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey gang, I got the car sealed up in epoxy and high build primer yesterday and I'm hoping someone can answer a question.

What is everyone doing with this strange body line on the rear quarter?

At first I thought it was creased, but after looking at replacement quarter pictures I can see the line. When I look at 64-65 on the internet I don't really even notice this body line at all. Is everyone eliminating it? I do think it's rather odd and out of place.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

After doing some more research that body line should not be there from what I've found. Time to see what's going on with that quarter panel.


----------



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

Impressive. I'm working on a similar project in Tucson. I'll keep you posted soon as I learn my way around the site. Yours looks great.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks, I've been busy on it. The summer is here now. Last weekend was our last cool one so I got the body work finished and sprayed the car. slowly moving along.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

I finally had some time to cut and buff the GTO. Well half of it anyway. Passenger side cut but not buffed yet.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey gang, another small update on the build. I've got a completely rebuilt 389 sitting in it's new home now. Next is to get my tripower setup cleaned up and dropped on.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Started getting some of the interior in. I first applied some CDL tiles for sound deadening and then my insulation was glued up before starting on the headliner. For the headliners I like to lay them out in the sun and get them nice and warm before starting. Once the headliner is heated up I get it all setup on the bows and stretch it out from the front to rear so I can glue it and clip it into submission. The next day I remove the front and rear clips and stretch the headliner from side to side for glue and clipping. 

This headliner came with the car and has been in a box for about 12 years! Pretty crazy.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Continued headliner installation.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

I tackled my tripower this weekend. It was in severe need of some attention!  I pulled the carbs off and rebuilt them and then media blasted my intake manifold. I sprayed the intake pontiac blue and the carb bases black and then put the setup back together. These tripowers are a real piece of artwork for sure.


----------



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

1964SS said:


> I tackled my tripower this weekend. It was in severe need of some attention!  I pulled the carbs off and rebuilt them and then media blasted my intake manifold. I sprayed the intake pontiac blue and the carb bases black and then put the setup back together. These tripowers are a real piece of artwork for sure.


You are an inspiration my friend!


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

haha! Thanks man! glad to see someone is looking. Not much action on the forum lately.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

More work done this weekend. The engine bay is near complete now and the dash is just about complete as well. I'm hoping I can fire it up this weekend if I get the transmission installed.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey guys, Another update! She's ALIVE! Here's a couple more completed pics of the engine bay and a video.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Test fit some tires this week


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Looks good! I'm a fan of the big wheel look myself, but I went with 15s/big tires for my '64 build. Looks like we'll be hitting the road soon!


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks man, I'm really getting anxious now.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

I liked the Torque thrust II wheels I tried on so I bought a set. She's got her new shoes on now. I also got the fan shroud installed and started on the interior. This old girl is really looking sexy.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm so close to being complete now. Some minor work on the console to finish it up and and then get the hood completed. I've got the hood repaired and sprayed with epoxy and high build so I might be able to spray it this weekend. I was able to get the bumpers and nose and grill done this weekend.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Got the hood sprayed on Wednesday and cut and buffed on Thursday. Just in time for the Goodguys Southwest nationals at Westworld. We brought the GTO out and it was a big hit with the crowd. It was actually the only 1964 GTO at the show of over 2500 cars! :wink3:


----------



## bustac (Oct 21, 2013)

What springs are you running in front?


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

LOVE YOUR CAR AND PROJECT !!

A few questions:

(1) where did you get the dash inlay (looks like stainless) ?

(2) did you do anything to the underside of the car ?

(3) for the base of the carbs, did you use a flat or semi gloss black ?

(4) what did you do to the suspension and brakes ? I'm guessing you are running large discs all around and coilovers ? Did you install aftermarket control arms ?

Thanks and GREAT JOB! I wish I had a place to spray and I felt comfortable doing it.....


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

bustac said:


> What springs are you running in front?


Hey there, I'm using new Belltech springs on all four corners. I bought the springs from Summit racing. When I installed them the car was too high so I've got 1 coil cut on each spring. It's basically 1" lower now and rides great. Summit does sell the 1" lowering springs.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

cij911 said:


> LOVE YOUR CAR AND PROJECT !!
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> ...


Hey there, Thanks man! I'm very happy with the finished car. :smile3:

1: Good eye! I found the Dash inlay on eBay for $99. It is a real piece of swirled aluminum and not one of those stickers most are selling.

2: All I did to the underside was pressure wash it all and spray new undercoating after I replaced the body bushings.

3: I used semi gloss on the carb bases

4: Suspension is pretty stock and completely rebuilt with new springs/shocks/bushings. I installed an aftermarket disc brake kit on the front with drilled slotted rotors, stainless hard lines and new master master cylinder/brake booster setup. I kept the factory front and rear control arms. I just media blasted/painted them and installed new urethane bushings. I see a lot of people swapping out front control arms, but unless they are road racing or something it really isn't necessary. The aftermarket tubular uppers do help in handling because they come with some negative caster already built into them, but there is no problem getting -2 to -2.5 degree out of the stock setup which helps handling dramatically over the factory -1 the cars came with.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Well guys, my GTO sold on Thursday while all the buyers were in town for Barrett Jackson and is off to it's new owner in North Dakota. It was a fun build and she turned out to be a beautiful car. I'm hoping to build another one in the future.


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Congrats on the quick sale! Can you ballpark your selling price for the curious?


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Sure, it was between 30k-40k


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Whoa, wait, did you say you just sold, oh man I did not see that coming, lol, dude you did sweet job storing it, man, I’m only hoping I can get mine looking just nice.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Cafr119 said:


> Whoa, wait, did you say you just sold, oh man I did not see that coming, lol, dude you did sweet job storing it, man, I’m only hoping I can get mine looking just nice.


Haha! yeah she's gone to a new home. I still have my 64 Chevelle to play with which is my very first car from high school. I will never sell it.


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

I just wasn’t ready for the ending being you sold, lol, I was really following your build than like a mystery novel your build took a twist on us, you sold it, lol, that’s cool, nice Chevelle !!


----------



## tpiro (Sep 10, 2017)

Question.. on the firewall is that a heater box blank and if so .. can you tell me the part# and vendor please.. thank you tony


----------

